# Men, what is it about heels that you find exciting?



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

Now I do wear heels a lot especially for work and have quite a collection, not for men but just a big shoe lover anyway and like how I look. But I want to know for men for those that do like a woman in heels what is it that you like? 

My husband LOVES heels and funny enough only one of my exs would wear heels but it was quite rare. And not to get to deep but many times at night when my husband and I are about to get intimate he'll ask if I could put on a pair of heels; even though that's ALL I have on. Can men explain??


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Gives great lift to the behind -they tend to change the way a lady walks...more carefully...not dopey or dude like


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It makes them easier to catch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Heels nothing. What it makes a woman's legs look like is everything


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

A woman's stride is more sexy and her bottom bobbles better. I love heels!!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> A woman's stride is more sexy and her bottom bobbles better. I love heels!!


Once she learns how to walk in them.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Once she learns how to walk in them.


for many women, that makes no difference.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

A woman wearing heals and nothing else is kind of hot but I'm not sure why.

Women wearing boots and nothing else is also hot!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

DanaS said:


> Now I do wear heels a lot especially for work and have quite a collection, not for men but just a big shoe lover anyway and like how I look. But I want to know for men for those that do like a woman in heels what is it that you like?
> 
> My husband LOVES heels and funny enough only one of my exs would wear heels but it was quite rare. And not to get to deep but many times at night when my husband and I are about to get intimate he'll ask if I could put on a pair of heels; even though that's ALL I have on. Can men explain??


It's many things all put together into one sexy package.

They:
- symbolize sexiness to many guys (I'm one of them)
- lengthen your leg, and emphasize your muscles
- make you taller (some guys like that)

Many things.

For me, the big thing is the sexual signal it sends out. They're a fetish item, I guess. Like lingerie.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> for many women, that makes no difference.


Humor can be sexy too.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> A woman wearing heals and nothing else is kind of hot but I'm not sure why.
> 
> Women wearing boots and nothing else is also hot!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Sometimes...








...not sure.  

Sorry Dana. I'll try to be good.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm also curious what about hose some men (not all!) find sexy? 

I HATE wearing pantyhose....just curious why some men find them sexy. Hose are not even in style.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Hose? Stockings snugly fit the legs caressing them with sheer smooth material that has some pattern to accentuate femininity and draws the eyes to the delicate curves of the leg, leading the eye upward to a mental image of deliciousness wrapped in something lacy...I have to get me a life. crap....sorry.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> Hose? Stockings snugly fit the legs caressing them with sheer smooth material that has some pattern to accentuate femininity and draws the eyes to the delicate curves of the leg, leading the eye upward to a mental image of deliciousness wrapped in something lacy...I have to get me a life. crap....sorry.


LOL! Well, thanks for explaining, because I honestly didn't get it . This made me giggle .


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm also curious what about hose some men (not all!) find sexy?
> 
> I HATE wearing pantyhose....just curious why some men find them sexy. Hose are not even in style.


Thigh highs accentuate the shape of the leg, draw the eye naturally up, and essentially signal sexual availability.

It's like wearing a short skirt. Signalling access.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

It does all that people have said: Lift the butt, push out the chest, and makes the line of the leg flow more gracefully to the floor as well as making the foot appear more petite. 

But the use of high heels like your the OP's husband likes, is erotic imprinting and fetish and is not explained so easily. I can relate to this as a turn on, and I guess if I had to explain it I would say that high heels are symbolic of femininity and that a spike of feminine presentation calls out for a response in masculine desire.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm also curious what about hose some men (not all!) find sexy?
> 
> I HATE wearing pantyhose....just curious why some men find them sexy. Hose are not even in style.


I'm a guy, and i don't care for hose at all and never have. I'm glad hose are not in style. I like bare legs much better.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

southbound said:


> I'm a guy, and i don't care for hose at all and never have. I'm glad hose are not in style. I like bare legs much better.


Does this include fishnet hose?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Let's say that without them, it's like a puzzle missing a very noticeable piece.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

What's the difference between "hose" and "stockings"? I keep getting a picture of pantyhose when I read the word "hose", and that does nothing for me. In fact, it's a turn off, or maybe just a curl your nose up type of reaction like "meh, who cares about pantyhose"?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My husband is really tall, so I wear heels all the time...otherwise he can barely reach me for a kiss. I did not wear them as much before I met him, or rather, I wore shorter heels and now I wear much taller ones.

He loves them but they are mostly for utility with us. If we're together we don't look like a good match if I'm not wearing them.

Since I wear them so often, we get used to it really fast....then if I have no shoes on and walk up to him it is odd and different, and I'm like "how did you get taller?" and he's like "hello?...where did you go?"

What really impresses me though, is this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mxpmnnLxKk


----------



## len51 (May 22, 2015)

I always found it strange why women do not know why they do things. Why does lipstick look sexy? Why does cleavage arouse men. The reason for those and others are little understood by most people today. 

Men do not like heels. They like what heels do. They lift a woman's but up and also make her walk with an exaggerated hip swaying. Men do not like lipstick. They like how it makes the lips look like an aroused vagina. Cleavage suggests the shape of a vagina also. You know those Valentine's shaped hearths. They resemble the view of a rear end, not our hearts. So many women are oblivious to why they wear what they wear.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

len51 said:


> I always found it strange why women do not know why they do things. Why does lipstick look sexy? Why does cleavage arouse men. The reason for those and others are little understood by most people today.
> 
> Men do not like heels. They like what heels do. They lift a woman's but up and also make her walk with an exaggerated hip swaying. Men do not like lipstick. They like how it makes the lips look like an aroused vagina. Cleavage suggests the shape of a vagina also. You know those Valentine's shaped hearths. They resemble the view of a rear end, not our hearts. So many women are oblivious to why they wear what they wear.


There are few absolutes and your post seems to not account for or misunderstands fetish and erotic imprinting. The sex accessory industry is worth Billions and much of it is fetish inspired.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> What's the difference between "hose" and "stockings"? I keep getting a picture of pantyhose when I read the word "hose", and that does nothing for me. In fact, it's a turn off, or maybe just a curl your nose up type of reaction like "meh, who cares about pantyhose"?


I use the terms interchangeably. Is there a difference to you?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

len51 said:


> I always found it strange why women do not know why they do things. Why does lipstick look sexy? Why does cleavage arouse men. The reason for those and others are little understood by most people today.
> 
> Men do not like heels. They like what heels do. They lift a woman's but up and also make her walk with an exaggerated hip swaying. Men do not like lipstick. They like how it makes the lips look like an aroused vagina. Cleavage suggests the shape of a vagina also. You know those Valentine's shaped hearths. They resemble the view of a rear end, not our hearts. So many women are oblivious to why they wear what they wear.


What?! 

I wear heels because I think they make me look slimmer.

I wear lipstick because it brightens up my face, not because I want my face to look like my vagina.

Cleavage....I could do without it, but unfortunately I have it. It looks nothing like my lady parts.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I use the terms interchangeably. Is there a difference to you?


Yes, stockings are two pieces and usually, but not always, require garters and a lacy belt. Hose are more like sheer tight fitting pants.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> Yes, stockings are two pieces and usually, but not always, require garters and a lacy belt. Hose are more like sheer tight fitting pants.


Ah, ok. I think I'd just call what you call stockings "thigh highs." 

I get why men might find those sexy. I do not get why panty hose are sexy.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Ah, ok. I think I'd just call what you call stockings "thigh highs."
> 
> I get why men might find those sexy. I do not get why panty hose are sexy.


Yeah, I don't think pantyhose are sexy at all. Maybe some do.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> Yeah, I don't think pantyhose are sexy at all. Maybe some do.


Maybe men who find hose sexy assume they only go to the thighs and are held up by garters? Maybe they don't know most women wear the kind that go all the way up like tights that are super constricting and uncomfortable, and NOT sexy!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

lucy999 said:


> Does this include fishnet hose?


Yes. I prefer bare legs and feet over any kind of hose, stockings, or any other covering.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> What really impresses me though, is this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mxpmnnLxKk


fail

Fail

FAIL!!!

:nono:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Yeah, I don't think pantyhose are sexy at all. Maybe some do.


Nude hose can be nice. But there's nothing worse than a good looking woman in colored stockings.

Oughta be a law against it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> fail
> 
> Fail
> 
> ...




Made ya look.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I love a woman in heels...

*when they're locked around my waist*

 *giggle*


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
heels do nothing for me. (looking at them that is. Wearing them would be even worse....).

I like women to look a bit tough - heels make them look fragile.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Because when the end of the world comes, it won't matter your wearing sensible shoes.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Made ya look.


Well, yes you did... but how can I say no to a beautiful woman?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Because when the end of the world comes, it won't matter your wearing sensible shoes.


Sure it will- if you're a women in a little black dress and heels.... I mean, what a way to go!!!


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> Sure it will- if you're a women in a little black dress and heels.... I mean, what a way to go!!!


Even better, A red dress


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I know I'm the anomaly, but I don't like heels. 

I find a good pair of running shoes much sexier for some reason.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Kristisha said:


> Even better, A red dress


Alright, I'm off now for a cold shower.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Jetranger said:


> I know I'm the anomaly, but I don't like heels.
> 
> I find a good pair of running shoes much sexier for some reason.


You must REALLY enjoy the chase.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I think it’s a combination of two things: one is liking the sort of girl and lifestyle that will wear shoes like that, and also something about seeing slender athletic legs going into great big New Balances. 

(I don’t, however, like big feet)


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

OK I'll try to make it simple:

- I like women
- Women are beautiful and sexy
- Fit legs on a women are beautiful and sexy
- Stockings are wrapped around the legs make me look at them and want to touch them
- Heels are elegant, feminine and oh yea back to sexy
- 4-6 inch heels accentuate the beautifully long legs that go right up to the best parts. 
- Now we are picking up speed here--The heels are attached to her feet, stocking covered legs and go straight up too.. well my happy places. The stockings just enhance the view along the way to heaven but don't block the way.

When I was younger it was all about the destination...well it still is today I just pay more attention to the scenery along the way. 

OK I failed to make it simple.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

I thought I'd comment too. 

I think many of these things are a turn on for men, because they are things that are feminine. 
I suppose what kind of girl you are, or are into, as well. 
I am into girly girls. 
Not like 100% house slave mall shopping, clothing obsessed cliche girls, but I love the sexy flaunting look
more than the 'too busy to care' look. 
Maybe this is selfish, but I think the key is just to find the right girl. Don't try to turn one into what you want. 
Attraction is very physical for me. Not that it's all that matters, but let's face it, looks are big for anyone. 

Pantyhose, I feel a few ways about them. I think it's hard to deny that they look classier than bare legs a lot of times. 
When I see a girl wear them, I feel like she has her life together. I know that sounds ridiculous, but it just seems like
something you wouldn't buy or care about, if you were living paycheque to paycheque going bar hopping looking for guys. 
Pantyhose also can make it a lot easier for some heels to last all day. If you take your girl somewhere all day, heels can
be an issue sometimes, and pantyhose can make a huge difference. Pantyhose can really save her feet from getting blisters
and stuff. It depends what heels though. I still see quite a bit of girls in pantyhose. I don't think they are less popular because
they are ugly, I think it's simply that people are more budget minded and practical these days. You go to the bar, and barely any
girls are dressed to flaunt, but they seem to be easier than ever to go off and have fun with. Also girls that wear pantyhose seem
to generally be pretty thoughtful of their appearance. 

Heels, I think are just the most girly item there is. Now it depends on the person, but generally, if your like me, and I think a 
lot of others are like this, it's kinda that most girls feet look a lot better than mens lol. For them to show them off a bit, is 
pretty feminine. A lot of the girls shoes are pretty sexy, with straps around the ankle, sort of making it a bit like a bondage look. 
Since not every girl wears heels, I like a girl that does, she stands out to me. It tells me that she is willing to be uncomfortable
sometimes, to look attractive. Since I like attractive girls, that try to look pretty, it's important to me that I know these things, as
I will do many things I hate in life, like work hard to provide for her, etc. It's all sort of a trade off, when you do things for eachother, and to make
eachother happy. Thats what I think. 

For me, I just love a girl thats into heels, girly stuff, and feeling confident. 
The ones that guys stare at, despite having a girl at home thats in peak shape working out all the time, but wears jeans and flip flops. 
The real key though, is finding someone thats going to 'do it' for you, that goes both ways. 
I know what I find attractive, some would say it's shallow, but it would be worse to pretend to be with someone, then cheat on them later
because of feelings for things your not getting out of the relationship. 
If you get the wrong girl, and your begging her to do things she doesn't really want, it won't work, and you'll end up cheating, or leaving. 
Just like how people get into all kinds of crazy sex fetishes, find the right girl, don't try to turn one into what you want. 

I love confident girls, and I find that heels can make them feel super confident, along with other girly looking stuff. 
Looks are a major thing for girls. Even if your a super rich successful girl, you still get judged hard by other girls. 
How many times do guys leave good successful wives for attractive waitresses. 
That does suck, and it's not really fair. Guys do not have to deal with that as much. 
I'm not saying this is for everyone, or a constant issue, but girls do get judged by looks a great deal, by men and women. 
Thats why I think a girl that has that physical confidence is going to be happier overall.


----------



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

I commented earlier but it's not showing up, ?


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

SOme people might ask why men like women in heels, but a quote from a behavioral researcher sums it up; "Simply put, they make women more beautiful." From this article: Men more responsive toward women in high heels, study says - CNET



marduk said:


> Thigh highs accentuate the shape of the leg, draw the eye naturally up, and essentially signal sexual availability.


Well, sometimes you learn a thing or two new on TAM... one, how a woman dresses signals whether or not she's "sexually available" (you know, like "well, she was asking for it by wearing that"), and two, Cro-Magnon man has indeed not yet become extinct.



len51 said:


> I always found it strange why women do not know why they do things. Why does lipstick look sexy? Why does cleavage arouse men. The reason for those and others are little understood by most people today.
> 
> Men do not like heels. They like what heels do. They lift a woman's but up and also make her walk with an exaggerated hip swaying. Men do not like lipstick. They like how it makes the lips look like an aroused vagina. Cleavage suggests the shape of a vagina also. You know those Valentine's shaped hearths. They resemble the view of a rear end, not our hearts. So many women are oblivious to why they wear what they wear.


A guy who understands cues that elicit some of the most primal responses in the biological psychology of men.

I can honestly say that I like the way a woman's calf and bum look if she's wearing heels, but not if it looks like she has sharply-defined muscular calves (I don't think a lot of ladies look at the back of their leg when they try on shoes)... I prefer the smooth, soft, feminine look, like most men.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

backcountry said:


> I am into girly girls.
> Not like 100% house slave mall shopping, clothing obsessed cliche girls, but I love the sexy flaunting look
> more than the 'too busy to care' look.


Yes!

While I thoroughly enjoy a woman in yoga pants and a ball cap, and do find that sexy in a way, variety is most excellent. 

Why do I find heels and hose hot? Aside from what others have posted, it is an obvious effort to look great!

Why do women like a well dressed man? There is nothing inherently sexy about a neck tie, a button up, or a vest/jacket. It's because he dressed up! To look his best... for you.


----------



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

zillard said:


> Why do women like a well dressed man? There is nothing inherently sexy about a neck tie, a button up, or a vest/jacket. It's because he dressed up! To look his best... for you.



I agree, but it's not a straight trade I don't think. What I mean by that, is that I think women are not turned on by the same things as men. Maybe they are, but I think the percentages are totally different between the sexes. 

For example I don't think most men are attracted to women who are positioned to be a provider, but most women would be. I say most. 

Throughout your role in a relationship, you do many things for eachother, you know, act as a friend, a mate, a sexual partner, a baby sitter, a provider, etc. It's a balance to try to do things for your spouse, while they do things for you. Nobody likes wearing uncomfortable clothes, but it is something you do to make your partner happy. And that goes for everyone, including the girl in heels, and the girl in frozen work boots. It's all to try and do something for your significant other.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

backcountry said:


> I agree, but it's not a straight trade I don't think. What I mean by that, is that I think women are not turned on by the same things as men. Maybe they are, but I think the percentages are totally different between the sexes.
> 
> For example I don't think most men are attracted to women who are positioned to be a provider, but most women would be. I say most.
> 
> Throughout your role in a relationship, you do many things for eachother, you know, act as a friend, a mate, a sexual partner, a baby sitter, a provider, etc. It's a balance to try to do things for your spouse, while they do things for you. Nobody likes wearing uncomfortable clothes, but it is something you do to make your partner happy. And that goes for everyone, including the girl in heels, and the girl in frozen work boots. It's all to try and do something for your significant other.


Well sure. Like a man in uniform. I doubt much of that attraction is due to the actual uniform, but rather that, here is a reliable, structured man who takes care of business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

zillard said:


> Well sure. Like a man in uniform. I doubt much of that attraction is due to the actual uniform, but rather that, here is a reliable, structured man who takes care of business.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I would say that is quite so. 
Part of the attraction could be the clothing, but part of it is also the feeling. It could also be more than the clothing, as in hard working construction workers, lots of girls are into seeing a man sweat and work hard, in crappy clothes, but it's a turn on because of the strength being exhibited. 
It really depends on who's involved too. Some girls like to take charge, others like to be taken care of. The real truth, is to find the right one for you. 
I like girls that dress and act sexy, so I would make sure that I find one as a partner that is that way. This way, I don't need porno books, or internet porn, or to be looking at other girls constantly, wishing. It's what I like, and I can't turn it off. 
Just as much, if a girl is the type that wants to be provided for, she shouldn't be with an unemployed bum, or things won't work out for that long. 

But hells yeah, I do love girls in heels! 
And it's always fair that they get free massages for all the pain and suffering they go through. All about making eachother feel good! :smile2:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Just like you have a have the body to carry off a suit or a dress you need the body and the legs to carry off high heels. With 240lbs at 5'5" becoming the new normal in America it's hard to make that case anyone can wear sexy shoes.


----------



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

Runs like Dog said:


> Just like you have a have the body to carry off a suit or a dress you need the body and the legs to carry off high heels. With 240lbs at 5'5" becoming the new normal in America it's hard to make that case anyone can wear sexy shoes.



Well that is a good point. 
I can't say I'd be very happy with a girl of those dimensions. I mean if your in love, size isn't going to stop your feelings, but eventually that weight will keep her from being active in certain activities, and that is what will distance the relationship. 
Some people are able to remain really active, even being heavier. I wouldn't mind that, but I just couldn't stand being with someone that could never keep up, always whining about pains, tiredness, etc. That would drive me crazy. 

Heels are perfect for judging a girls physical capabilities regardless of weight! 
If they weigh a bit more, but can rock heels all day, chances are they have quite a bit of stamina lol.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I look for solid workmanship and quality materials in high heels. The design needs to be flowing and proportional, with just a hint of imbalance and edginess. The leather needs to be of good quality. Cheap plastics and leatherette should be avoided. Solid brass hardware is a must...no cheap electroplated pot metal or cast zinc thank you. The heels should be epoxied, not glued, to the sole. Those are the basics. 

Oh...it also helps if they are being worn by a smoking hot Italian goddess.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

My $0.02, is that heels force a woman's calf to be in a shape that is more appealing. That, like other things mentioned early are signs the woman is open to men.....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I look for solid workmanship and quality materials in high heels. The design needs to be flowing and proportional, with just a hint of imbalance and edginess. The leather needs to be of good quality. Cheap plastics and leatherette should be avoided. Solid brass hardware is a must...no cheap electroplated pot metal or cast zinc thank you. The heels should be epoxied, not glued, to the sole. Those are the basics.
> 
> Oh...it also helps if they are being worn by a smoking hot Italian goddess.


I'm glad you pointed her out. I might have looked over, I mean, overlooked her...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> I look for solid workmanship and quality materials in high heels. The design needs to be flowing and proportional, with just a hint of imbalance and edginess. The leather needs to be of good quality. Cheap plastics and leatherette should be avoided. Solid brass hardware is a must...no cheap electroplated pot metal or cast zinc thank you. The heels should be epoxied, not glued, to the sole. Those are the basics.
> 
> Oh...it also helps if they are being worn by a smoking hot Italian goddess.



Just curious, it seems like very specific things that don't really change the looks, but I could be wrong? 
Are you saying expensive heels are better?
I don't see how glue vs epoxy would change anything. 
Excuse me miss, are your heels just glued and not epoxied? Move along, were done. lol


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

backcountry said:


> Just curious, it seems like very specific things that don't really change the looks, but I could be wrong?
> Are you saying expensive heels are better?
> I don't see how glue vs epoxy would change anything.
> Excuse me miss, are your heels just glued and not epoxied? Move along, were done. lol


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


>


lmao


----------



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

Crap I dont get it haha.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I look for solid workmanship and quality materials in high heels. The design needs to be flowing and proportional, with just a hint of imbalance and edginess. The leather needs to be of good quality. Cheap plastics and leatherette should be avoided. Solid brass hardware is a must...no cheap electroplated pot metal or cast zinc thank you. The heels should be epoxied, not glued, to the sole. Those are the basics.
> 
> Oh...it also helps if they are being worn by a smoking hot Italian goddess.


Bellucci was born to be a Bond girl.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The right heels and the right skirt are a one-two combo that kills.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

I think men like high heels for another reason that we are not even consciously aware of. Sure we like them because of how they accentuate other beautiful parts of a lady. However, they also put the feet on display as is normally only seen when a woman is enjoying the most sensual of physical pleasure. The feet are pointing...toes as well....and during sex that is always one obvious sign that she is really into it. And that is a huge turn on for men.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

A woman in heels looks good but not all women know how to walk in them. Some look awful and wobbly.


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

it's a big signal

it's like the ZZ Top song "Sharp Dressed Man" but for women.

it physically puts women in a more sexually suggestive position, but beyond this it carries a cultural message that she cares about her appearance and wants to project something.

what precisely is being projected depends on context and the nuances of the shoes, outfit and setting.

business setting, very little may be projected other than competance at navigating social expectations, or, if the right details are hit, slight suggestion of something more. This kind of subtlety can be very hot.

by contrast, stripper, no mystery, just raw physical package.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

nirvana said:


> A woman in heels looks good but not all women know how to walk in them.


It doesn't matter in my case because she only wears them to bed. >


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

nirvana said:


> A woman in heels looks good but not all women know how to walk in them. Some look awful and wobbly.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I want to be excited about them but honestly I just don't feel heels are comfortable to wear ...


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Vorlon said:


> OK I'll try to make it simple:
> 
> - I like women
> - Women are beautiful and sexy
> ...


Had to laugh - if I wore 6 inch heels I'd be sprawled inelegantly on the sidewalk, because I can't walk in them at all. Meh. Oh well.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

joannacroc said:


> Had to laugh - if I wore 6 inch heels I'd be sprawled inelegantly on the sidewalk, because I can't walk in them at all. Meh. Oh well.


Sorry to hear that. :-( I'm a lucky man in that my wife (SAHM) loves to wear heals. Especially since I pay for them all. She started my two girls young and worked them up to the higher ones so that they can both easily walk in 6 inch heals or sprint down first base line in cleats. We tried to make sure they were well rounded. 

My wife has been know to even cut the grass in heals. I'm not found of the grass satins on them when she does. )


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Good for her


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course barefoot and pregnant can be hot too


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

It simply accentuates the calves and bum. 

It looks badass. 

Heels are seldom comfortable from what I heard. When I see a girl at a rockshow wearing heels on a concrete floor, I am amazed that she would rather look good then be comfortable. For some reason that's a turn on and a sign of endurance. Or not, but that's how I feel.


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

From the ZZ Top song - I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide:
They sportin' short dresses, wearin' spike-heeled shoes,
They smokin' Lucky Strikes, wearing nylon too.


----------

